
Detecting fake flash - JoshTriplett
https://blogs.gnome.org/hughsie/2015/01/28/detecting-fake-flash/
======
ChrisGranger
There is a similar program called H2testw that can test flash drives and
memory cards on Windows. (The link to F3 mentions H2testw, but anyone who
doesn't click through will miss it.)

If you get a "great deal" on a flash drive or memory card at certain online
store sites like AliExpress, there is a very, very good chance that the
product is counterfeit. Sadly, this is a well-known scam that many people are
taken in by.

